# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Проблема с добавлением эквайрингового терминала УТ 11.1

## ClubViper

Захожу в Финансы - Настройки и Справочники - Эквайринговые терминалы
Жму "добавить", мне выдаёт вот это:

Поле объекта не обнаружено (ГруппаДополнительныеРекв  зиты)

В режиме отладки по кнопке подробно:

{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеСво  йствами.Модуль(282)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ГруппаДополнительныеРекв  зиты)
ЭлементРазмещения = ?(ИмяЭлементаДляРазмещения = "", Неопределено, Форма.Элементы[ИмяЭлементаДляРазмещения]);

Подскажите пожалуйста в чём может быть дело?

----------

